# Painting over A Baked Enamel Finish



## jaybirdy2k (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi i have a job to do that requires me to paint over a baked enamel finish. Any recommendations? I wanted to either roll it or use my HVLP.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

The first step is to get baked


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scuff, clean and paint under most circumstances. What is it?


----------



## jaybirdy2k (Jul 22, 2012)

It is a canopy over a door. they also use the same pans for carports and screen rooms in Florida usually in bronze or white.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jaybirdy2k said:


> It is a canopy over a door. they also use the same pans for carports and screen rooms in Florida usually in bronze or white.


Is it a shiny or flat finish? I would wipe it down with deglosser and hit it with a good "bonding primer" like XIM. Also, are you a proffesional painter? You may get better feedback around here if you take a couple minutes to post over in "introductions"


----------



## jaybirdy2k (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi it is Shiny and i just left an introduction. Roll or HVLP do you think?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> I would wipe it down with deglosser and hit it with a good "bonding primer" like XIM."


I agree, and personally I would roll it.


----------

